# Thiết bị giám sát hành trình là gì? Xe nào bắt buộc phải lắp ?



## Bachviettech (3/3/21)

*Thiết bị giám sát hành trình, hay còn gọi là hộp đen ô tô hay thiết bị định vị hợp chuẩn. Là thiết bị điện tử, gắn trực tiếp vào các phương tiện vận tải nhằm báo cáo các thông tin về xe và tài xế như vị trí, vận tốc, hành trình, thời gian xe...*
[caption id="attachment_2034" align="aligncenter" width="800"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Xe tải đã gắn hộp đen ô tô đang đăng kiểm[/caption]*Khái niệm*
Việc lắp đặt thiết bị giám sát vào xe nâng cao hiệu quả kinh doanh của chủ sở hữu. Đồng thời là cơ sở để cơ quan chức năng quản lý phương tiện, góp phần đảm bảo trật tự an toàn giao thông. Trong trường hợp xảy ra sự cố, thiết bị giám sát hành trình đóng vai trò quan trọng, cung cấp chứng cứ xác thực để cơ quan chức năng có căn cứ giải quyết. Đây là điều mà một thiết bị định vị không hợp quy không thể làm được.

Cụ thể, nhóm những xe sau *bắt buộc phải lắp hộp đen ô tô* mới đủ điều kiện kinh doanh vận tải hành khách hay vận tải hàng hóa:


Xe ô tô kinh doanh vận tải hành khách theo tuyến cố định.
Xe buýt, xe taxi
Xe ô tô vận tải hành khách theo hợp đồng, vận chuyển khách du lịch...
Xe ô tô kinh doanh vận tải hàng hóa, vận tải hàng hóa bằng container...
Sơ mi rơ moóc, xe đầu kéo kéo sơ mi rơ moóc...
Lắp giám sát hành trình hợp chuẩn là *điều kiện cần* để chủ xe hoàn thiện thủ tục đăng kiểm. Để hoàn tất thủ tục, chủ xe cần chuẩn bị thông tin liên quan đến định vị gps. Như là hợp đồng lắp đặt, hóa đơn đỏ, biên bản nghiệm thu, tài khoản hệ thống

Các dòng xe này đã được nêu rõ trong Nghị định 86/2014 NĐ-CP của Chính phủ về kinh doanh và điều kiện kinh doanh vận tải bằng ô tô.

Nếu không lắp GPS đúng quy định, các xe này sẽ không đủ điều kiện kinh doanh vận tải, bị tước phù hiệu và xử phạt hành chính từ 3 - 8 triệu đồng

*Tính năng cần có của thiết bị giám sát hành trình*
Các dòng xe bắt buộc lắp thiết bị giám sát hành trình cần *chọn sản phẩm hợp chuẩn*, có nguồn gốc *xuất xứ rõ ràng.*

Trường hợp chủ xe ham rẻ, sử dụng sản phẩm nhái trôi nổi, không có chứng nhận hợp chuẩn hợp quy. Cơ quan chức năng sẽ không chấp nhận dữ liệu cũng như giấy tờ liên quan của hộp đen này. Hơn nữa, các sản phẩm này cũng không hỗ trợ  các công ty, doanh nghiệp trong khâu quản lý và tăng hiệu quả công việc

*>>> Tham khảo:* _Giải pháp giám sát hành trình - định vị phương tiện cho doanh nghiệp_

Các sản phẩm GPS không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ thường không có đủ tính năng yêu cầu bắt buộc của cơ quan chức năng

*Tính năng cần có bao gồm:*


Ghi nhận và lưu trữ hành trình xe chạy, tốc độ, thông tin lái xe, số lần dừng/đỗ, thời gian dừng/đỗ
Thông báo trạng thái hoạt động của xe: nổ/tắt máy
Truyền dữ liệu từ xe về máy chủ
Tính năng nhận diện thay đổi tài xế
Cảnh báo đối với lái xe: quá tốc độ, quá thời gian chạy xe liên tục...
Thiết bị cài đặt những tham số ban đầu đúng quy định
Có cổng trích xuất dữ liệu với máy tính để quản lý và khai thác dữ liệu
>>> Do đó, khi lựa chọn sản phẩm để lắp đặt, chủ xe cần đặt tiêu chí hợp chuẩn, hợp quy lên hàng đầu. Nhiều người ham rẻ, gắn sản phẩm định vị của Trung Quốc chỉ vài trăm ngàn đồng. Khi cơ quan chức năng kiểm tra xử phạt cả 5 - 7 triệu đồng, vừa mất tiền, vừa mất việc

*Yêu cầu về phần cứng của thiết bị giám sát hành trình hợp chuẩn*
Không chỉ cần đáp ứng đủ tính năng của định vị như ở trên. Thiết bị định vị hợp chuẩn còn có các tiêu chuẩn về phần cứng.

Sản phẩm phải được bọc vỏ cứng, đảm bảo hoạt động ổn định trong môi trường xe. Không làm mất hay thay đổi dữ liệu đã ghi được và lưu trữ tại máy chủ của đơn vị cung cấp phần mềm hay máy chủ TCĐB VN.

[caption id="attachment_2035" align="aligncenter" width="800"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thiết bị định vị hợp chuẩn XT3.5 đủ tiêu chuẩn bộ GTVT[/caption]
*Cấu tạo của bộ định vị hợp chuẩn cho ô tô cần đầy đủ các bộ phận sau:*


Bộ vi xử lý
Bộ phận nhận tín hiệu GPS
Bộ phận *hiển thị cảnh báo* bằng đèn, còi hoặc loa
Bộ phận *thu nhận thông tin lái xe*: đầu đọc và thẻ nhận dạng lái xe
Bộ phận thu phát dữ liệu GSM
Cổng kết nối theo chuẩn RS 232 (DB9-Make,DTE)
Đồng hồ thời gian thực được đồng bộ với thời gian với GPS khi có tín hiệu và hiệu chỉnh theo giờ Việt Nam
Bộ nhớ đảm bảo dung lượng để lưu trữ dữ liệu tối thiểu 30 ngày gần nhất
Các yêu cầu này đảm bảo kết cấu của một thiết bị đúng chuẩn, tính năng đầy đủ để tổng hợp các dữ liệu theo yêu cầu của cơ quan chức năng

*>>> Xem ngay:* _Thiết bị giám sát hành trình hợp chuẩn XT3.5 lưu trữ dữ liệu 365 ngày_

*Mua định vị ô tô hợp chuẩn ở đâu?*
Để chọn được hộp đen hợp chuẩn, đáp ứng đủ tiêu chí kể trên, bạn cần xem xét nhiều yếu tố tổng thể. Như giấy chứng nhận hợp quy, thương hiệu, giá cả, tính năng, bảo hành... Do đó, cần tìm một nhà cung cấp thiết bị và phần mềm uy tín

Với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm chuyên cung cấp các giải pháp định vị phương tiện. *VietTech GPS* tự hào là đơn vị uy tín, luôn làm hài lòng khách hàng trên mọi miền Tổ Quốc

Sản phẩm của VietTech đã và đang có mặt khắp 64 tỉnh thành trên dải đất hình chữ S, với phân khúc hợp chuẩn giá rẻ.

Định vị hợp chuẩn của VietTech phù hợp với nhiều dòng xe: xe tải, xe khách, bus, xe du lịch, container, xe cá nhân, xe gia đình, xe hợp đồng...

Không chỉ là giấy thông hành trong đăng kiểm. Nhiều doanh nghiệp gắn định vị để thuận tiện trong quản lý, giám sát tài xế và phương tiện 24/24

*Hiện tại, VietTech phân phối thiết bị qua 2 chi nhánh cùng hệ thống đại lý khắp tỉnh thành cả nước:*

*Trụ sở chính - Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ và dịch vụ toàn cầu Việt Tech*
*Địa chỉ:* Số 9, Ngõ 92 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội 
*Hotline: * 0975883811 - 0902247699
*Chi nhánh HCM:* Số 22C Ngô Đức Kế, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
*Hotline: * 0906274489
*Trang web:  THIẾT BỊ ĐỊNH VỊ Ô TÔ XE MÁY CHÍNH HÃNG VIỆT TECH: BỀN, NHẠY*
VietTech đang áp dụng mức giá khuyến mãi. Chỉ *1.500.000đ* cho trọn bộ định vị hợp chuẩn và 1 năm thuê bao + phần mềm miễn phí.

Chương trình dành cho 100 khách hàng đăng ký đầu tiên!

*Bài viết liên quan:* 


_Giám sát hành trình H7 - hợp chuẩn quản lý xe và lái xe_
_Giám sát hành trình V5 hợp quy chuẩn Bộ GTVT_
_Giải pháp quản lý người già và trẻ em bằng thiết bị định vị cá nhân_
_Vị trí lắp định vị ô tô xe máy giấu kín bí mật_


----------

